# 4,5 or 6?



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

By how many touchdowns do you think the undefeated and defending Super Bowl Champions, Green Bay Pukers, will destroy the Los Angeles bound Vikings by?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> By how many touchdowns do you think the undefeated and defending Super Bowl Champions, Green Bay Pukers, will destroy the Los Angeles bound Vikings by?


Who's your favorite team,,,????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well Jared Allen is going to knock out Rodgers with his 2nd sack of the game. Sad thing is I will have to see stupid Clay Matthews do his little celebration about 5 times after he crushes ponder. ALso A-Rod will do the belt celebration about 4 before allen hurts him....so Pack by 2 td's.

And I am a viking fan.


----------

